# Birds



## lvcrtrs

I'm posting some criters shots under Just for Fun because I don't think they are really good enough for C&C. I think they are some of the hardest things to shoot. They are usually in trees with bright backgrounds. AND, they move quick.

1. Blue & Black bird ??







2. Red headed bird ??






3. Flamingo






4. Parrott ??






5. Lorakeet






6. Penguine - He was missing A LOT of his bottom "feathers" so I cropped him.






7. Penguine and fish - This was a real point-n-shoot. I heard a noise and he was flying through the water. At least art of him is in focus.


----------



## SpaceNut

Nice captures under the circumstance. Thanks for sharing!


----------

